# Paracord trap strap.



## trapperjoe (Oct 15, 2012)

For those of you who don't know me, I'm a trapper. It's my job. I've recently gone back to using all types of snares to catch things. It's fun to see how little it takes to capture wildlife. Also, at the risk of looking ultra trendy, I've recently started wearing my paracord so I can take it everywhere. True, paracord does make you look like a tactical hippie, since its really just macrame. However, it's a REALLY handy way to keep 10-20 feet of rope on your person at all times.

Recently, I made a bracelet that contains snare essentials:

http://snapwidget.com/view/?id=320542844062456667_238217229

It's 18 feet of paracord, a trigger/slip plate, and a fish hook, for making a twitch-up fish trap. Thoughts?

I know the red is a little over the top but black and red are my company colors.


----------



## trapperjoe (Oct 15, 2012)

BTW, has anyone ever snared a coyote with paracord or rope only? That would be awesome. I don't see how that would NOT work. 550 cord could take down a deer on a trip-wire rig. It seems as though a simple snare around a den would put a dog on a leash in a hurry! Coated cable would probably be better for a canine that can chew.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I snared a rabbit once with shoe string.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Tj I couldn't see the whole picture here at work. What braid are you using?


----------



## trapperjoe (Oct 15, 2012)

that one is jagged ladder. Here is tire track:

http://snapwidget.com/view/?id=321022219094513978_238217229#.UJ1dXWbYV4I

That one also has a fish hook and trigger.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

I snared a wolf once with dental floss







He got away.


----------

